# A few Q's



## Lunicy (Apr 14, 2007)

I am pretty new to surf fishing. My friends and I have been out several times, in several places (Mostly Monmouth Co. NJ) We can't catch. Not striper, or blue. Not even a skate. Help us out, what are we doing wrong. We mostly use clams. is there a best time of day, or tide. Please teach some sweetwater guys how to fish in the salt. 
Also we fish almost every day, If anyone wants to come with, we are in Monmouth Co. Just respond and we'll get together. Maybe you'll teach us somthing.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Welcome*

Welcome to the family. I hope this helps. 

TIDES:

Tides play a big part. Try to fish the incoming, high or out going tides. When the water is moving the fish move. 

BAIT:

If the clam doesn't seem to be working change up. Use mackerel, mullet, blood worms, whiting or squid.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*new guys*

L, I live on Woodmere Ave in your neck of the woods, would be glad to share what I know with you...give me a shout and maybe we can hook up.... salt shaker


----------



## Lunicy (Apr 14, 2007)

hey salt, Email me your info, [email protected]
I live on prospect


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

Are you getting any hits at all? What kind of rig are you using? Whan Stripers are the quarry, I use a sliding sinker rig. Either an egg sinker or a regular slider. Thisis set up either on a conventional reel set so the fish can take line or when spinning gear is being used I use a bait runner reel, again so the fish can take line when the rod is being "dead sticked" (Unattended in a rod holder).

I usuallyfish two rigs uness the bite is good. One is in a rod holder with bait and the other is used with lures until I find out what is working that day. 

If you are only fishing one rod, even if it is bait only, hold the rod. If it ain't in your hands you're gonna miss some strikes. This time of year they are light biters many times. Cast it out as far as you can and then retrieve it a bit at a time...maybe five feet or so and let it sit for a few minutes. Keep it up until you've covered the whole area out in front of you. 

It also helps to scout at low tide where you can see the cuts and holes that are exposed in low tide. A cut or hole near a jetty is worthy of noting and trying at High or Incoming tid. 
When the water comes in ad covers these cuts and holes, they will hold fish if there is bait around. 

This is just a primer. If you can hook up with an exerienced surf fisherman and get a few lessons, so to speak. Watch and learn. When posting here, ask specific questions regarding bait rigs and such. The search feature is very helpful.


----------



## bassZooKa (Feb 4, 2007)

How much time r u putting in? THat is the main thing, IMO, alot of the times all you hhear with these fishing reports is the good days without actually hearing the downside of the equation which is hours and hours of getting skunked. Today for instance, preetty good conditions i fished 4 hours and caught only 1 skate... last weekend i had about 10 bluefish and a couple short basss in the same time... there's really no telling and skill has nothing to do with it... sometimes u just don't catch.


----------



## Lunicy (Apr 14, 2007)

I fish with one or two poles, getting very few if any hits. 
bass- I fish about three hours at a time, four or five days a week since late March


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

Luincy

Google ths

Map, Belmar, NJ

When the map comes up, click on it then click on the HYBRID icon. You'll get an interactive map with Satellite photos and street names. Check out the shorelines of the areas you are fishing and you will see what I mean about the cuts and bars to look for. The picture says it better than I could ever explain.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

*luincy -- reading the beach*

nothing is going to replace getting out and learning it first hand. be respectful of those fishing along side you & ask ?s-most fishermen are happy to help out someone who wants to learn...
check these threads from another fishing forum for reading the beach info

www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/showthread.php?t=499655

and

www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/showthread.php?t=417339


----------

